# Birds - Cactus flower



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Some birds visiting my new garden at work and a nice cactus bloom. Enlarge for best viewing.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Rick,

Your pictures are great! The catcus flower is very pretty. I remember having prickly pear cactus jelly when I was younger.

I wonder if they still sell that?*


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes they sell it around here. The cactus flowers pictured here are about 8-10" across each.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wow!:wow: I had no idea the flowers were that large.*


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

I will have to take a picture with my hand in it so you can see the size.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I really like that third picture too.

I wish you were in Virginia, I'd be willing to pay you for both for photography lessons and landscaping lessons.*


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Deb. Don't underestimate yourself. I have seen your pictures and your landscaping abilities also . But we sure could have some fun.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

These birds are doves, right? They are so cute! And you have done a great work there! great plants!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome photos, the last one of the cacti flowers is extraordinarily beautiful! 
I wonder if any small bird would nest/take shelter on the cactus, I see a perfectly well made hole on the cactus (first picture).


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

The birds are White winged doves and Inca doves. The birds do nest in the Saguaro cactus. Usually not the doves though. Mostly Cactus wrens. The thid picture is a dove sitting on top of a Saguaro skeleton.


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow the colors on that cactus bloom are devine


----------

